# He loves his leaf hammock!



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I was debating on getting one, but since they are so inexpensive I just went ahead and bought it! He loves it! When I wake up in the middle of the night and look at his tank, he's sleeping on it.  It's too cute!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Aww, how cute! 3 of my Bettas have ones that I made, and they love them!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

AWE! He really does look like he loves it!


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

He's so cute! Leaf Hammocks rock! It's one of those, it's so totally weird, you'd never think they work, but they do!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Awe that's so adorable! XD What a cutie. 
My little guys do the same thing too, makes me smile when they use them. ^^


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Awww! So cute! My little guy loves sleeping on the silk plant but I might get him one of these.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats really cute, awww. <3


----------



## chelsmarie23 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Squeals* He is SUCH A CUTIE!


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

Awwww so cute!


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

Be careful... the metal piece in the bottom jus killed my girl


----------



## thatgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that KayDowson.  How did it kill her??


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

it poked out the bottom and she was cut all the way across her stomach (prolly when she swam by) and there wasnt even a warning that it was gonna poke out... it was fine on the last water change... So jus be careful so ur baby doesnt get hurt


----------

